# Upgrading from 7.0 to 8.0 using DVD



## Jayuqo (Apr 7, 2010)

Good day,

First of all, I'm just starting to get familiar with FreeSBD and I'm also new to this forum so I hope my question won't sound too dumb ;-s

I'm having issues to upgrade one of my 1950s from 7.0 to 8.0 using the DVD. Unfortunately, I don't have internet access (too bad cause it seemed like the easiest way to upgrade).

First question is will upgrading my server wipe everything out or will it only upgrade the KERNEL? Is there any way I can upgrade using sysinstall and the DVD?

Any help on how to do this is very appreciated!

Thanks
Jay


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

I have not done it before, but I checked "sysinstall" and it  does have an option for "Upgrade" (first screen, 3rd from the bottom), you will then be asked to select what to be upgraded (make sure you select the media to be DVD)...since it is an upgrade, I d assume you retain everything. but always backup.  strange things happen. last time I crashed my system simply trying to make a duplicate disk using dump/restore. it should not have affected the original disk, but it did.


----------



## Jayuqo (Apr 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, it failed to upgrade using sysinstall.

For some reason, if I try to upgrade "all", it fails upgrading the following: base, kernel, GENERIC. Be aware that I only did a minimal install with src/base and src/sys.

Any other idea?


----------



## knarf (Apr 8, 2010)

I love sysinstall's Upgrade option.

Having a current printout of /etc/fstab is very useful, you will have to enter the mountpoints into the disk label editor by hand. Saving the content of /etc before booting the DVD is also a good idea. Better use snapshots (ports/sysutils/freebsd-snapshot). Minimal (base, kernel) is enough, you'll do a `# make world` afterwards anyway.

Your system should boot 8.0-RELEASE after the upgrade process without problems. ports will continue working, because the old libraries are still at the same place.

Then do a cvsup for RELENG_8_0 and run mergemaster. You'll see Upgrade did a good job.

Install ports/misc/compat7x, then you can `# make delete-old` in /usr/src. Now you can do your make world as usual and reboot (now 8.0-RELEASE-p2).

Now you can start rebuilding all your ports. I don't like `# portupgrade -af`, because you cannot stop and restart it, it will always recompile everything. I have a script that looks for all the binaries linked against something in /usr/local/lib/compat (and /usr/lib32) and rebuilds only those.

I even used this method to upgrade from 7.2-RELEASE i386 to 8.0-RELEASE amd64 (remember lib32).


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 9, 2010)

make sure you boot from dvd, not from HD (change bios first). otherwise it might not want to "destroy" itself...



			
				Jayuqo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it failed to upgrade using sysinstall.
> 
> For some reason, if I try to upgrade "all", it fails upgrading the following: base, kernel, GENERIC. Be aware that I only did a minimal install with src/base and src/sys.
> 
> Any other idea?


----------

